# Tunnel Furnace



## hrushi (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Guys

I got to see this interesting furnace
Please visit following link
http://www.italimpianti.it/en/tunnel-furnace-gold-silver/
And please add review

Regards
Hrushi


----------



## 4metals (Jan 20, 2017)

I got a 25kw unit for a client who makes silver bars, very nice, much better than their older open air melt and hand pour units. I didn't know they made a small 1 bar per hour unit. 

Good luck with it.


----------

